# Power Steering Problem



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi all,

Just got back from an amazing holiday and have come back to a problem with the TT.

I was in the process of pulling out from a lay by and holding the steering on full lock to the right for about a minute whilst waiting for traffic to pass (bad I know) when the car started to make a whining noise and grinding.

On the way home the steering started to feel heavy and lumpy and when I got home I had totally lost the power steering (ie the steering was very very heavy). I checked the power steering fluid and it was not low.

When I restarted the car, the steering did return to normal weight after a few minutes but there is a grinding noise when on full lock and it always gets very heavy when steering at low speed or when stationary.

Having done a quick search, I think this may be down to a failed power steering pump but any further help or guidance on this and the associated costs would be gratefully received.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It does sound like the power steering pump :?


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheers for that John, just confirmed what I suspected.

Anyone got an indication as to what the prcie would be for a replacement and whether the labour would be high??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Best check with the dealer and get it confirmed. The Euro Car Parts price is Â£249 for a TT part 619440830 but I'd check further. GSF don't stock it, Vagparts have an S3 pump for Â£169.95 but no TT unit - I'd check the dealer price. You could also check with a good motor factor for the cheapest price and finally perhaps ebay.


----------



## sax_offender (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a similair problem, i bought a tt in february, and the steering seems excesively heavy, i checked fluid levels and its fine, its not like ive completely lost power but almost, and its by far the heaviest steering ive come across, so im perplexed?

maybe ill take it to a garage and get someone to look at it?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

John-H said:


> Best check with the dealer and get it confirmed. The Euro Car Parts price is Â£249 for a TT part 619440830 but I'd check further. GSF don't stock it, Vagparts have an S3 pump for Â£169.95 but no TT unit - I'd check the dealer price. You could also check with a good motor factor for the cheapest price and finally perhaps ebay.


 Speak to Nigel at GSF Heathrow.. He can get you a price..

0208 917 3800


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

If it is out of warranty try Awesome gti [irlam]


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips guys.

Yes, Audi have quoted approx Â£250 plus vat which is around Â£293.

GSF Heathrow have beaten that by quoting Â£220 including vat delivered.

Also got a price for a second hand part of Â£59 delivered which is from a 2002 car and has been tested with a 60 day warranty. Not too sure about this one but the saving is good.

Got it booked into the garage tomorrow for them to have a look at. Will report further.


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, my mechanic has had a look at it whilst I was at work.

In his own words â€œThere was no power steering fluid in it and when I poured some in, its was p!ssing out of the steering rack againâ€.

Therefore itâ€™s the steering rack which has gone rather than the power steering pump. Checked out EuroCarParts and its about Â£400 delivered.

I then contacted a breakers yard who have a 2002 stolen recovered TT with a steering rack undamaged complete with track rods and ends. They wanted Â£150 plus vat but managed to get them down to Â£140 plus vat delivered on Thursday. So I ordered that.

My mechanic will fit the rack on Thurs / Fri but isnâ€™t too sure how much it will be as he has never done one before.

So, now I know what the problem is, have got the parts on the way and all I need to know now is how much the labour is going to be.


----------



## 180TT (Aug 4, 2003)

It's not the easiest of jobs, I'd recon on a couple of hours.

Have to hope it's not damaged the pump too as they don't like running dry. Hopefully it'll be ok.

Though I have driven an Vectra all the way to Preston from Herts and back again without any PS fluid and it did still work afterwards (thought the steering was very heavy on the V6)


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope the pump hasn't gone too. Although he did say he put some fluid in and it started to work again before leaking out again.

I didn't travel far anyway so fingers crossed it'll just be the rack that needs replacing and some new fluid.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The pump gets noisey when the fluid level gets low or the pump is under strain or breaking up. It sounded like the pump with the fluid level not being low but now the fluid is gone and obviously leaking out, the rack has made it's own fault obvious. Good job you got it checked. Sometimes a leaking rack fills its bellows first before letting go so a leak may not even be seen for a while. Often it's down to a worn 20p seal inside the rack but it's not trivial to get at!

I was going to say you could probably get a reconditioned rack from a motor factor but the price would be similar to the second hand one you've sourced.

To install the new rack the subframe needs dropping a little to give clearance to get the rack out. Not a problem to a garage with a lift and an engine/transmission jack. Hope you're back on the road soon.


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Bit of hassle with the part being delivered. I agreed a price of Â£140 & vat delivered and they said it would be with my on Thursday but nothing came and when I rang them they said they hadn't sent the part out yet. They were waiting for clearance from the insurance company (Norwich Union) that their bid had been accepted on the car and that they could break it.

Anyway, the part will be sent out today and will be with me on Monday. My mechanic is on stand by and is going to do it asap when the part comes in.

In relation to the pump, I am hopeful that this is still working as the mechanic said that when he poured some more fluid in, the steering worked ok so it does just sound like the rask itself has gone.

To be honest, I'm not surprised its given up the ghost as I had a couple of "incidents" last year. I hit my offside wheel on a high kerb at speed when the car went wide on a sweeping corner bending a track rod and also went through someones fence. The second impact cost my insuracne company around Â£7000 of work to the front end.

One other thing, I have heard that any power steering fluid other than Audi is no good and will cause the seals to wear. Is this correct and should I insist on Audi fluid only?

Also, thanks for your advice and concern John. My girlfriend used to live in Knutsford, Cheshire. Where abouts are you from?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Near Chester. Bit of a frustration waiting but it's always nicer getting in the TT again after a break - you appreciate it more :wink:


----------



## Paggy (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep I had that problem........It was infact a coller pipe for the power streeing fluid had become corroded just under the front floor pan. yep Mo Money....


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Got the car back today  !

The replacement steering rack was delivered on Tuesday morning and my mechanic picked it up on Wednesday morning.

The second hand rack cost me Â£165 delivered. My mechanic could only get a quote of Â£300 for a second hand one so I recokn I've made quite a saving there.

Labour was Â£185 which included the price of the fluid etc. So for Â£350, I have sorted out a replacement steering rack which I reckon is a bit of a bargain.

The steering is now much much lighter which means that the rack must have been leaking for a period of time as the steering was much heavier before this.

Anyway, I am happy now as I have got my beloved TT back for the hopefully scorching weather we are expecting this weekend!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice one


----------

